
Cuddle Mattress - sasanrose
http://www.indiegogo.com/cuddle-mattress
======
CJefferson
While this is a really cute idea, beds are not something to joke about, and
I'd really like to see some good evidence that long-term sleeping on this bed
doesn't do any damage.

I usually dislike people how just insult other people's ideas, but in this
case there is a genuine chance of people causing themselves serious damage.
Does anyone know of any evidence of this actually helping people sleep better?

If a few years down the line this has revolutionised people's sleeping, I'll
be all for one. If instead people have trapped nerves by sinking slightly into
gaps, then I'll be glad I let someone else test it first!

~~~
meaty
Agreed.

From experience (broken leg), any compression on your body including limbs
leads to a shitty night's sleep so I don't think I'd want to wedge bits of my
body in gaps then lie on them.

My other half would also hate this.

The best night's sleep we've both found is on a bed which is pretty much like
a piece of concrete with a sheet on it :)

~~~
progrock
The best night's sleep we've both found is a bed each in different rooms.

~~~
MartinCron
That's one of the most sad realizations I've ever had, but I found it to be
true, as well.

------
joshka
Not enough robot battle space. :) <http://xkcd.com/335/>

~~~
eru
Honestly, that's what I was expecting based on the headline.

------
femto
Have you looked into whether it is dangerous to have a newborn infant sleeping
on this matress?

A cot/bed with a poor fitting mattress can cause death by the infant rolling
into a gap/crevice and suffocating. (Infants don't have the strength to lift
their head or crawl out.) For various reasons, it is also relatively common
for parents to sleep with the baby in their bed (despite the risk of
crushing). This mattress has crevices all over it, so would seem to present a
severe risk of suffocation to infants.

\---

edit: crevasse -> crevice

~~~
aidenn0
You should never have a newborn sleeping directly on a mattress next to you.
Ever. Regardless of the mattress.

~~~
joshkaufman
Research does not support this view. See
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15911459>,
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18046747>, and
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8506461>, among others.

From one of these papers:

"At very least, we hope that the studies and data described in this paper,
which show that co-sleeping at least in the form of roomsharing especially
with an actively breast feeding mother saves lives, is a powerful reason why
the simplistic, scientifically inaccurate and misleading statement 'never
sleep with your baby' needs to be rescinded, wherever and whenever it is
published."

Co-sleeping while breastfeeding actually reduces incidents of SIDS, and
benefits both the infant and mother by allowing both to get more sleep. The
biggest risk factor is if an adult co-sleeps while intoxicated, which is
entirely preventable.

~~~
aidenn0
I have no problem with room-sharing, or even an in-bed cradle. Those have
obvious benefits without some of the risks of placing a baby on a mattress
next to you.

------
wybo
I wonder why they don't have a single sized one. Because where cuddling is
optional on a double bed, it pretty much is the only way to share a single
bed.

Also interesting to consider is that it won't fit all types of beds. As with a
lattice bottom bed, slices could fall through, and with a box-spring bed the
slices at the top and bottom of the mattress could simply slip over the edge.

~~~
NickNameNick
It looks like they run a pair of fasteners through the whole stack of slices,
to prevent them from separating too much.

That will definitely prevent the ends from falling off. Not sure how effective
it will be on a slat base.

------
andrewingram
Seems like it solves the cuddling problems but creates a whole new how-to-
have-sex problem, I can imagine a bunch of positions would be made rather
awkward by this mattress.

~~~
jiggy2011
Please, enlighten us.

~~~
bradleyland
When you try to put a hand/elbow/knee down on the mattress, there's a good
chance you'll slip in to one of the slits in the mattress.

~~~
freehunter
Although the leverage you could get by digging your feet in would be crazy.
Silk sheets feel nice but are wicked slippery.

~~~
andrewingram
Good thinking!

------
jrockway
I like how there's a new Kickstarter ripoff explicitly for projects that have
no prototype and whose "founders" have no industry experience. Makes it easier
to get in the right mindset for maximum enjoyment before clicking.

Their price comparison chart also seems extremely misleading: I have a natural
latex mattress and it was not $4000. It was $700.

~~~
ohlol
because all kickstarters are created by reputable people with legit "industry
experience" who always produce.

...NOT!

~~~
jrockway
Though this is not the worst indiegogo project I've seen, Kickstarter at least
has a policy against overhyping a product that doesn't exist. (That's why we
see so many of these projects on sites that do allow this overhyping now.)

------
piqufoh
How would you keep it clean? Imagine stretching out and finding something..
unmentionable .. hidden away in a crevice, urlgh!

~~~
Too
Bedsheets...

~~~
piqufoh
stretchy rubber bedsheets?

~~~
jrockway
Did you even read the linked site?

------
jsherwani
Great idea. Some thoughts:

\- like xkcd suggests, the only really important slit is for the arms.

\- couldn't this be simulated by taking a regular mattress and simply cutting
a slit in the right place?

\- has anyone tried doing that?

~~~
larrik
Uh, have you SEEN the inside of a "regular mattress"? Cutting a slit in it
would destroy it, plus sticking your arm into would be like sticking your arm
into a pile of chicken wire fencing.

One of those all-foam mattresses might work, though. Not sure.

------
jessedhillon
Interesting idea, but the name maybe should be nudged in a different
direction. When I saw the title, I expected this to be the next evolution of
those creepy Japanese full body printed cushions:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_pillow>

------
mhb
Those looking to make less of a commitment to cuddling might consider the
Cuddle Pillow:

<http://www.armadillow.com/>

------
w1ntermute
There are a lot of potential pitfalls with this, the first one I can think of
being having sex. I wouldn't want to have slits in the mattress that my arms
or legs could get caught in when having sex.

~~~
seiji
Maybe you're doing it wrong?

------
fuzzythinker
Thought I seen that somewhere.. Googling it [1] shows results as far back as
2008. So unless he is the inventor himself, he is just blatantly lying when he
states "... the solution I came up with is the Cuddle Mattress."

<https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=cuddle+mattress>

~~~
carlob
If you watch the video, he explains he had the original idea for some design
contest which he won in 2007 [0] and then received so many emails and requests
that he eventually decided to do it.

[0] <http://yeahsnos.wordpress.com/2008/04/14/love-mattress/>

------
ogwyther
Good idea. But in practice, how does it work with a bedsheet?

~~~
ZoFreX
RTFA.

------
lucian1900
I've seen this idea before, and it does look like it would solve the problem
nicely.

Hard to lug around a mattress when you're moving house (if you're renting),
though.

~~~
damncabbage
This comment confused me on first reading. In Australia, it's very much common
that you bring your own bed (and other furniture) with you from place to
place. (You can get furnished apartments, but they're much less common, at
least in Sydney.)

Are you in the US, or somewhere else?

~~~
bencoder
Not the OP, but in the UK(well, London at least) it's very common to have
furnished apartments and not to lug your furniture every time you move.

Access to many apartments and houses in London is very restricted. You'd have
to take your furniture apart to get it through the door and up the staircases.

That said, a mattress will fold and bend round corners easily, so I don't
think this is a big issue if you're renting. (Getting rid of the landlord-
provided mattress may be a bigger problem in my experience)

~~~
lucian1900
Yes, I do live in the UK. At least for now, I can't afford an unfurnished
flat. And so far, I've had to move quite a bit.

------
duiker101
Really nice idea and all...I have just one doubt, why would someone want a
t-shirt or hoodie with the logo of a mattres?

~~~
wybo
To --- when in conversation with a nice lady --- nudge the topic towards the
mattress, tickling her curiosity to try it out ;)

~~~
meaty
Way to get maced :)

~~~
davidtanner
Ah the dating life of HN

------
ibagrak
I think I may have just come up with their new slogan: "The seedless
watermelon of mattresses".

------
spytim
Very annoyed. I had this exact idea about 18 months ago, but didn't do
anything with it. Just goes to show that success is really about hard work and
commitment rather than just a great idea. Kudos to you. I hope it changes the
world.

~~~
deelowe
That's OK, he came up with the idea years ago and he posted on the web a few
times. I don't think you would have got very far before being sued.

------
sangfroid
This guy came up with a similar idea 2 years ago.

[http://txchnologist.com/post/33432483866/txchnical-
improveme...](http://txchnologist.com/post/33432483866/txchnical-improvements-
changing-the-shape-of-sleep)

~~~
sasanrose
This guy won reddot design award in 2007. So this is much more older than 2
years

------
trackofalljades
Okay, I must be missing something...forget about sexual positions or
suffocating infants for a second: how on earth do you keep this thing clean?

------
agscala
I'm mostly curious regarding how you put sheets on this bed and still use it
for its intended purpose.

~~~
alwaysabove
Might I humbly suggest that you READ THE FUCKING ARTICLE.

------
pax
So this is a HN-worthy piece of news.. :)

~~~
guptaneil
It's an innovative solution to a common real-world problem. This is exactly
the kind of content HN is built for.

~~~
eru
It used to be called Startup News after all.

------
Evbn
A regular memory foam mattress solves this problem more cleanly, comfortably,
and safely.

~~~
eru
I am not sure about that. I slept on a regular foam mattress with company, and
the experience could be improved.

------
dklounge
Portlandia. zzz.

~~~
dklounge
I'm sorry!

------
iframe
Shut up and take my money.

